
MindFlash Makes It Easy to Create a Training Program -- and to Charge for It - jaybol
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/13/web-site-makes-it-easy-to-create-a-training-program-and-to-charge-for-it/?src=busln
======
jonsullivan
AMA: I am a Senior Agile Developer / Team Leader for Mindflash.

I have worked for Mindflash > 10 years. We recently moved to Palo Alto and our
latest product was built within three months using agile / ux / scrum.

Agile is a business mindset. Everyone benefits when conversations are driven
from all sides, especially the customers.

UX is a way to understand outside perspectives. Breaking your assumptions
after watching user feedback becomes addicting fast.

Scrum fosters conversation between the working teams within a time frame so
you can iterate and see working results.

Any questions?

:)

